# S4 wastegate adjusment possible in the car??? Please help



## Burton11 (Mar 11, 2010)

Please take the time to read my issues I'm encountering, If you can help I would really appreciate any input.

So last month I spent a great deal of time replacing component on my B5 S4. 
-Replaced K03 Center Cartridges (aka New Turbos) WASTE-GATES ADJUSTMENT?
-Level Ten torque converter
-Newer Transmission

It's been running ok but I noticed some throttle boost oscillation :banghead: It is automatic... YES I KNOW lol AUTO but in Tip Mode 1-3 boost doesn't want to hit it's tuned 19psi, but in 4th & 5th it will over boost. The car does run fine but not as strong as it should be. Ive done 2 boost leak tests with not a single leak, No CEL=No Codes.

I feel I may have to adjust my *waste-gates* which I thought I did a good job setting back to stock specs. If anyone has ever attempted or been successful adjusting the waste-gate while in the car please let me know if it's possible. Ive done a little research but not sure how they can be tested, how exactly are the waste-gates tested and what psi should they be operating at? I do own VAG-COM controller but not sure how it can help me monitor waste-gate functions, is it possible so I can at least know which waste-gate my be out of spec? 

Fuel restriction? I plan on replacing my fuel filter this weekend just because the cat has 177K, but could fuel restriction cause boost issues? 

Thanks,
Joe


----------

